# ...Fins turning white????



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

I need some help. My betta(a blue and red crowntail) has been happy and healthy since i got him 3 or 4 weeks ago but recently the tips of his fins have been turning a white color and he is naturally red....is this something to worry about or is it all ok? Any advice would help. Thx for your time

Super Sly


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

hey there, Super Sly! welcome to the forums, and i'm sorry you're having issues. please, fill this out, so we may help you better!

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)? 



white tips to his fins could be natural growth, but we won't know for sure until you give us more information.


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gal
What temperature is your tank? 75 degrees f
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no 
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none 

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? tetra O betta min
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? at least 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? none

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? just the white tips on his fins
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? he has been more active than usual
When did you start noticing the symptoms? a couple days ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? i got him about four weeks ago


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

sounds like fin growth to me. if he's more active, that's a good thing, unless he's darting about frantically. just keep an eye on him, but it sounds like a good thing to me.


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

thx a great deal :-D


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

An update. I noticed yesterday that on one of his fins there was something white around part of it...He has lost the part of his spike that was under this wrap looking thing...he still seems to be okay though so i hope its nothing to worry about


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hm, hard to tell. Of he's not showing other signs of illness try not to worry  A picture would help us be able to see what it looks like.

Also on an unfiltered 2.5 gal you're going to want to change 50% of the water once a week and 100% of the water once a week to keep his water in optimal condition. That should help his fins too. Sometimes crowntails can get a bit of curl in their fins depending on the type of water and how much sun they get. Sounds weird, and it is, but it's true.


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

I change his water religously and never forget too. I would post pictures but i have no camera...I will try to use my phone but idk if its camera is good enough to show what im talking about.


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

He wont cooperate with me every time i try to take a picture he swims to his plant but i will keep trying and thanks everyone for your help so far.
also his fins are starting to curl too


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah the curling is normal, a bit of sunlight every day might help with the curling. I just mentioned the water change schedule because you said you do about 50% a week in the sticky fill out part.


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

ahh I c. well i usually change 50% a week then clean the tank at the end of the week and wash the gravel and plants


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Another update just changed Fender's water today and the wrap looking thing came off. Im hoping that his fin regrows but if not i guess it ok as long as he is healthy.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

CTs fins are very fickle. we had about four total, out of all our bettas, and only ONE has good fins, but even his are crinkled a bit. my Zidane's curled up till you couldn't even tell he was a CT, my brother's rays melted off till they looked stringy and funky, my mom's are tattered-lookin, and only my King Steve has decent rays(they're quite beautiful, actually!). could you take a sample of his water and test it, either yourself with a test kit or at a pet store? that may help figure out whats' going on with them. :3


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

i will try but im not too close to a pet shop and have no test kit but will definintly be getting one soon


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Super Sly said:


> ahh I c. well i usually change 50% a week then clean the tank at the end of the week and wash the gravel and plants



Even with "washing" (I hope you aren't using soap!) his decor, you should still be changing the water twice weekly just to keep it clean for him. If you are worried about his fins, giving him sunlight and changing it even more frequently will help. High protein diets and clean water are the best things for fins, along with aq salt if they are damaged.


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Of course not,when i wash his gravel and decor i change the water with it I run warm water through the gravel and wiper the plant and statue with a rag. Also what would a high protein diet consist of and how much aq salt am i supposed to put in at a time and how often?


----------

